# Just ordered this sexy/cheap cradle **UPDATED w/Pics and Review!



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay, I got this cradle in. Here's the initial quick review. This unit is going to be used on my desk at work.

*Pros:*
This thing really looks nice! The pictures make it look like a bright silver but it's more of a dark silver. If you know much about colors then you probably know that there are blue-based and black-based silvers. This is most certainly a black-based silver.
It works! The phone sits snugly in there so you don't have to worry about it falling out or anything (even if you hold it upside down!)
It only cost $12 shipped on eBay.
This has a very small footprint so you won't have to use up much space on your desk for this.
These photos are with the extended battery and cover on the phone, so it's compatible with the stock or extended battery.
I expect this will work with the GSM version as well. The bag mine came in was clearly labelled I9250 so I could be wrong on this point, but the auction lists both the i515 and the i9250.
*Cons:*
There is absolutely no way you can get a case in this thing.
No way to charge a spare battery with this cradle. That's always been a nice feature of some desktop cradles but not this one.
Took ~3 weeks to ship from China.
No spare cables or AC adapters or anything came with it. It was very bare bones.
Does not work with an MHL adapter. Apparently this is missing some of the required additional pins to support it.
A few photos (more can be found in this post):






















p.s. Sorry about the crazy jpg compression. Was trying to get the files to be incredibly small. If you want a better photo, please DM me with an email address and I'll send you the originals.
p.s. #2: The white skin on my phone is from here.

[hide=Original Post]
Was only $12 shipped on ebay. Whatcha's think?

I got one for my desk at work. If I like it, I'll get another 2 for home: 1 for my nightstand so I don't have to fumble around with cables and 1 for my AV Rack with my MHL cable coming out of the back! Then I'll have my "HDMI" dock for less than $20 between this and the $6 MHL cable from Monoprice!

Unfortunately, it ships from China so I may be waiting for a while...[/hide]


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Plugging the mhl adapter into the dock may not work. Some docks don't have all the pins connected.

Otherwise, decent looking pickup.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Plugging the mhl adapter into the dock may not work. Some docks don't have all the pins connected.
> 
> Otherwise, decent looking pickup.


Yeah, that's why I just got one before I buy more. I need a power-only (data would be nice but not important enough for me to care much) cradle for my desk at work so I'll try it out with my MHL adapter at home first. But thanks for the heads up! I'll let people know how good it is once I get it, which is estimated for sometime in Feb.


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

Good find!


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

I saw this today, thought about buying it, but saw it was coming from china and I was in the process of designing my own. I really need a car dock more, my car has no where to put a phone. The other day I had my nexus sitting on the seat next to me, I picked up a bag off the seat and my phone fell on the blacktop. Got a couple of nice chunks out of the back.

Let us know how this works and if you could try it with a case that would be great.


----------



## pjd2011 (Dec 24, 2011)

T-Keith said:


> I saw this today, thought about buying it, but saw it was coming from china and I was in the process of designing my own. I really need a car dock more, my car has no where to put a phone. The other day I had my nexus sitting on the seat next to me, I picked up a bag off the seat and my phone fell on the blacktop. Got a couple of nice chunks out of the back.
> 
> Let us know how this works and if you could try it with a case that would be great.


Check out ProClip. Expensive but best docks for the car by a long shot. The 2 amp charger is nice being able to charge and no dangling wires.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Just got this in. It looks very nice. I'll try to get pics up tonight. So far, all I've done is put my phone in it and it appears to charge. Only had it ~5 minutes so far. It even has a pretty blue light in it so you know it's charged in (it doesn't change colors while charging or anything though - is just for "sexy technology look" purposes.

At this point, aside from it being very nice looking, my only other comments are:
1. The phone fits very snugly into it with a carbon fiber skin on. It's probably a bit less snug without the skin but there is absolutely no way you can get your phone in there with any kind of case on. 0 chance.
2. The angle that the phone is held up at is just barely sloped. I find myself wishing it was sloped a bit more so it was angled upwards rather than straight forward. There is a slant there but just barely. If I get one of these for a night stand and for on top of my A/V rack (if MHL works via it - I'll test this later), then the slope will be perfect for there but the primary reason I bought this was for my desk at work and for that, the slope isn't ideal.



T-Keith said:


> I saw this today, thought about buying it, but saw it was coming from china and I was in the process of designing my own. I really need a car dock more, my car has no where to put a phone.


See my points above. The tight fit might make this a viable option to be part of your car dock that you're working on building. However, there's no way you can get a case in there - no way at all unless the case doesn't cover anything on the bottom of the phone, at which point, it'd be a pretty dumb case.


----------



## Artimis (Dec 25, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Just got this in. It looks very nice. I'll try to get pics up tonight. So far, all I've done is put my phone in it and it appears to charge. Only had it ~5 minutes so far. It even has a pretty blue light in it so you know it's charged in (it doesn't change colors while charging or anything though - is just for "sexy technology look" purposes.
> 
> At this point, aside from it being very nice looking, my only other comments are:
> 1. The phone fits very snugly into it with a carbon fiber skin on. It's probably a bit less snug without the skin but there is absolutely no way you can get your phone in there with any kind of case on. 0 chance.
> ...


I'd be very interested to know if MHL works with this. Keep us posted!

Thanks.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

More photos...


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks cool Jax. I need a freakin dock but don't want to have to de-case it every night. Why can't someone make one that fits with a case?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Natemz said:


> Looks cool Jax. I need a freakin dock but don't want to have to de-case it every night. Why can't someone make one that fits with a case?


Like this? I believe that has a silicon insert that you can remove if you have a TPU case on your phone to allow it to still fit. I thought about getting that one but decided I wanted a purdier one.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Like this? I believe that has a silicon insert that you can remove if you have a TPU case on your phone to allow it to still fit. I thought about getting that one but decided I wanted a purdier one.


I thought I had heard someone say it still didn't fit well with extended battery and tpu. Maybe I will try anyway.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Natemz said:


> I thought I had heard someone say it still didn't fit well with extended battery and tpu. Maybe I will try anyway.


I've yet to see any kind of review on most of the ebay cradles, so I dunno.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm liking that a lot but like nate I always rock my otter box case(which ever is the thinner one) and not sure if one is made to fit with this case that would be cool tho.


----------



## Artimis (Dec 25, 2011)

Did you test MHL yet? If it works with this then I'm buying one 

Thanks.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> I'm liking that a lot but like nate I always rock my otter box case(which ever is the thinner one) and not sure if one is made to fit with this case that would be cool tho.


Definitely don't expect this cradle to work with your Otterbox Commuter (the Defender is the tank-proof case whereas the Commuter is for those on the go and need it to be lower profile). Personally, I like my Nexus naked (despite having the skin on in the photos).


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

does mhl work with this down? had an idea if if the mhl adapter doesnt work with the dock. if someone is willing to is there any way someone could crack this dock and mhl adapter open and and mod the dock to have the adapter fit inside it?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been asked numerous times. The white skin I have on my phone is the white carbon fiber from here.

I've been slacking on testing MHL (mostly due to the Super Bowl here in town and laziness). I'll try to test this out tonight. Sorry guys.


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Any news on the HDMI portrait-style desktop dock?



AWOL since December.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

For those who want a dock that will work with anything and I mean just about ANYTHING the fidelio as111 is what you are looking for










You won't be able to use it as an hdmi dock, but that's what the mhl adapter attached to a box on my tv stand is for (easy to make a cardboard ghetto cradle with a little electric tape, rubber and of course cardboard). That aside, its a great little alarm clock dock despite its somewhat high pricepoint (the audio fidelity is actually pretty good for the price). Got mine on saturday and I can honestly tell you it woke me up this morning in time to get to the study hall on campus.

I know this pic shows the nexus s, but it definitely fits the galaxy nexus, I'll update with my own pictures when I get home if I remember (I'm sick so I might just pass out instead)


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

brainfire said:


> Any news on the HDMI portrait-style desktop dock?
> 
> 
> 
> AWOL since December.


Verizon said they'd be getting them, but I don't think that it's HDMI because there is only 3 contacts.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Natemz said:


> Looks cool Jax. I need a freakin dock but don't want to have to de-case it every night. Why can't someone make one that fits with a case?


Because it isn't cost effective. There are so many different cases out there that it would be extremely costly to make models to fit each case.

It would be easier for people to just stop being lazy and take their cases off. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

Link for us to buy one?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

chessmaster W/nook said:


> Link for us to buy one?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If you search on ebay for "samsung galaxy nexus usb cradle dock" (no quotes), you'll find it from a couple different sellers. I don't want to link to a specific seller or auction.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Need one of these. Been trying to hold out for a pogo pin/landscape display.. but idk if they'll ever release it!

Been using the VZW spare battery/charger combo for the time being..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## youngpettyboi (Jul 2, 2011)

That white carbon fiber skin is A BEAST! How did u do that? Or where do I get something like that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

youngpettyboi said:


> That white carbon fiber skin is A BEAST! How did u do that? Or where do I get something like that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I linked it about 10 posts back.

Unfortunately, folks, I can't test the hdmi tonight. I forgot the dock at work today. Sorry.


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

youngpettyboi said:


> That white carbon fiber skin is A BEAST! How did u do that? Or where do I get something like that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


He said he linked to it.. but i searched the thread and did not find it anywhere... of course i'm blind.. so maybe i missed it.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

youngpettyboi said:


> I've been asked numerous times. The white skin I have on my phone is the white carbon fiber from here.
> 
> I've been slacking on testing MHL (mostly due to the Super Bowl here in town and laziness). I'll try to test this out tonight. Sorry guys.


----------



## mKiller82 (Jun 15, 2011)

Good find fellow! Just ordered one! Also really digging the white skin. May have to pick one of those up too!


----------



## youngpettyboi (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks man, gonna order my skin and dock TOMORROW! The dock would fit perfectly on my night stand and desk at work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gapi (Dec 31, 2011)

Paid $21.99 w/free shipping on eBay to "puterhub" Hong Kong China on 1/18/2012 and received it on 1/25/2012.

I did a fast check and it charged it 9% in 20 minutes while I was moving files to and from the PC to the GN.
The Wall charger says it puts out [email protected]

The blue light is pretty darned bright but is in the back. I bet it puts a blue tint on my white roof in the dark.








The pictured red light is OK and turns green when the spare battery is full.

It indeed does charge both the phone and the spare battery at the same time and syncs' or say, allows you to do the usual in the phones Internal Storage. I don't sync per-say.

The phone can kinda wobble a tad right and left but who bangs on their desk?
EDIT: I put 2 tiny strips of the soft side of Velcro on the bottom and on one side. Now I can finger the screen with no wobble.

The USB fit is firm enough that you can pick the whole thing up by the phone. It is by no means too tight. Just right.
No drivers were prompted to load.

Now if it will only last eh?
He has 73 available as of today.

*Had to post a link because I get this "You are not allowed to use that image extension on this community." Whats up wit dat?*

http://surl.me/54sr


----------



## WillEat4F00d (Jan 20, 2012)

@gapi

Wow that cradle is pretty nice. Does the open slot to charge the extra battery work for both the regular and extended battery? The usb can also fit both the regular and extended battery cover too right?

The only thing that kinda gets me is that these chargers aren't oem and are some cheap(I assume) Chinese parts. How will the electronics inside them hold up and can they somehow hurt the battery/phone?


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

WillEat4F00d said:


> @gapi
> 
> Wow that cradle is pretty nice. Does the open slot to charge the extra battery work for both the regular and extended battery? The usb can also fit both the regular and extended battery cover too right?
> 
> The only thing that kinda gets me is that these chargers aren't oem and are some cheap(I assume) Chinese parts. How will the electronics inside them hold up and can they somehow hurt the battery/phone?


The only thing different about the standard and extended battery is its thickness. So that cradle should work just fine even with the extended battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## peanut_butter (Aug 6, 2011)

@jax you got a link to the wallpaper from the OP and where did you get your CF skin from?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

peanut_butter said:


> @jax you got a link to the wallpaper from the OP and where did you get your CF skin from?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


He posted a link on the 2nd page for the skin. Here's the wall. Enjoy










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry to bump this up again, but i got the dock that the OP got also and I too have the carbon fiber exoskin on my nexus and it fit the dock so tight that i had to cut away some of the skin to make it fit. if anyone has a skin on their phone and is looking to buy a dock like this you may have to remove some of your skin to make it fit properly.


----------



## muzhik (Feb 4, 2012)

price went down to 19.99... nice


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah this dock works great. A tually for I faster than expected. Just about 2 weeks. Bought 3 for like $13 bucks I believe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

muzhik said:


> price went down to 19.99... nice


Mine was only 11.99 with free shipping....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

what kinda case is on that phone?


----------



## mKiller82 (Jun 15, 2011)

sabbotage said:


> Sorry to bump this up again, but i got the dock that the OP got also and I too have the carbon fiber exoskin on my nexus and it fit the dock so tight that i had to cut away some of the skin to make it fit. if anyone has a skin on their phone and is looking to buy a dock like this you may have to remove some of your skin to make it fit properly.


I just got mine too and even without a skin its really tight. I don't think my phone sits all the way into the dock. It does charge and won't fall out so I am very happy. Projected delivery date was march 3rd and it came early. Very happy about that. Need to buy another for the office now.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry about neglecting this thread. Been super busy at work lately. Just an update that I promised a while back - I tried the cradle in the OP with MHL and it *does NOT work*. So this can't become a multimedia dock with an MHL adapter, sorry.



sabbotage said:


> Sorry to bump this up again, but i got the dock that the OP got also and I too have the carbon fiber exoskin on my nexus and it fit the dock so tight that i had to cut away some of the skin to make it fit. if anyone has a skin on their phone and is looking to buy a dock like this you may have to remove some of your skin to make it fit properly.


I'm still using mine just fine with my white carbon fiber. As I mentioned, it's a tight fit but I have no problems continuing to use it with my skin. It most definitely doesn't leave any wiggle room, though.


----------

